# Covering up red scars on arms?



## alex1646 (Nov 21, 2012)

Basically, a while ago, I had a problem with self harm(cutting). Sense then, I've recovered, and I'm happy with myself and yeah. I've actually just celebrated a year with out cutting. Now, I was pretty confident that my scars will heal. However, after a year, they are still there and very noticeable. I've tried just about everything to get rid of the scars without any success. I've talked to my doctor about it, and she said that the only way to get rid of the scars would be expensive cosmetic surgery. Due to my financial situation, the surgery isn't an option. I know that I could also get a tattoo, but my family is Jewish(even though I'm an Atheist now), and I'd like to berried with my parents So I've decided that I'm just going to use makeup to hide my scars until I can afford surgery. Only problem is, I'm a boy who has never put on makeup before. I feel awkward asking people for help on covering the scars because people will ask questions about them, and I really don't like talking about my history with self harm. The scars themselves are on the inside of my forearm and are red and puffy. Here are some pictures:







So can anyone explain what I should do to hide the scars? What types/brands of makeups should I buy? Preferably something on the cheap side, but I'm willing to spend a decent amount of money on the make up, as long as it works well and doesn't like f*** up my skin or anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 21, 2012)

Well alex, your Doctor is correct, only surgery will get rid of them. Unfortunately, these types of scars are _raised, _thus cannot be hidden by standard based make-ups, even airbrushing them over, the discolouration will disappear but the height of the scar will still be there. Airbrushing is only effective on smoothing over small "height blemishes" such as acne.

There are two options I can suggest to cover up the scars and discolouration using make-up:

*1)* Using your standard creme based make-ups. The trick is not too make the height of the scar stand out even more (colour theory), At least the discolouration will match your skintone. But unfortunately the height will still be there.

*2)* Apply prosthetic pieces (latex or silicone) that cover the scars on your forearm. This is a very simple build (lifecast or cyber-scanned), as it's only on a small part of your forearm and the only effects being done are smoothing out the heights of the scars on the pieces. [Pros-Aide and Watermelon based prosthetics are too transparent for your purposes, thus a bit more complicated to build = expensive]

Unfortunately available over-the-shelf prosthetic pieces are FX based. However, your dematologist or an FX lab can build you a non-FX based prosthetic mold/piece or a 3D printed piece (like they do for war vets). This will solve your concern temporarily until you can get rid of your scars by surgery.

Good luck


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 21, 2012)

First of all, congratulations on your year. I had a friend who was a cutter and it was so hard for her to stop. A year is a big deal. So yay!

In my opinion the easiest solution would be full coverage creams. Like Vogueboy said it won't cover up the height of the the scar but it will at least cover the color. You would want to look for a highly pigmented concealer that is waterproof so it doesn't smudge all over your clothes. Make Up For Ever has a full coverage waterproof concealer and I am sure you could find quite a few more online or in stores.

You can also help your scars fade by using a scar treatment like Mederma. This is widely sold in most stores with a beauty section and online.

Finally, I would also tell you that while you are embarrassed by your scars, you may be an inspiration to others. There are other people out there feeling just as you did. Your scars do show your history but they also show that you conquered it. Just some food for thought. Either way, I wish you the best.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Nov 26, 2012)

You can try BioOil, but because the scars are raised I don't know how well it will work for you. I scar really easy, so when ever my cats scratch me or something along those lines I wait for it to heal up, of course there's always a scar, and then I start using the BioOil right away. You have to use it every day, too. It's not a start and stop thing, otherwise you won't see results. I usually just get scars that are slightly darker than my skin tone, and have never had any raised scars, but it's worth a try.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to dump sand on your fire, but BioOil can never get rid of scars, it just improves the appearance of them... That's according to their website. That's why burn survivors get skin grafts to reduce their keloid "raised" scarring, but even then, there is still some scarring left after surgery.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry to dump sand on your fire, but BioOil can never get rid of scars, it just improves the appearance of them... That's according to their website.
> 
> That's why burn survivors get skin grafts to reduce their keloid "raised" scarring, but even then, there is still some scarring left after surgery.


 I have had scars that with the continuous use of BioOil had completely faded. Of course, time is also a factor in that as well. But, my scars were no where near that visible, hence why I said I don't know if it would work as well for them.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 27, 2012)

> I have had scars that with the continuous use of BioOil had completely faded. Of course, time is also a factor in that as well. But, my scars were no where near that visible, hence why I said I don't know if it would work as well for them.


 Ah yes fair enough. You did mention cat scratches... I was thinking of more prominent scarring like what Alex's main concern is about covering/reducing his.


----------



## kmp200 (Apr 14, 2013)

you asked some time ago but

hi a few suggestions:

have you tried 

ambi theres a cream and a soap. it may take 2-6 months you will start to see it  to see it lighten up fade

kelocote is a scar gel it will help to flatten and reduce the redness.... i hope that this helps


----------

